
400,000 bot-created anti-net neutrality comments filed with FCC - carbocation
https://www.fcc.gov/ecfs/search/filings?q=%22unprecedented%20regulatory%20power%22&sort=date_disseminated,ASC
======
lettergram
They just couldn't have added a captcha...

